# Krend & Discolouration



## Buzzmolloy (3 Aug 2008)

My builder recently advised me that he had seen problems with Krend & a green tinge coming through the render. Has anybody else had experience of this?

thanks

Buzz


----------



## lockster (3 Aug 2008)

Havent seen it but I've been told the same thing - im being advised to use an alternative whose name escapes me at present but was told in no uncertain terms to stay away from Krend - will get back to you with the name once I think of it


----------



## tester1 (3 Aug 2008)

Looked into Krend recenlty when doing self build.
Located a post office locally that had it done about 7 years. It looked awful, discoloured patchy etc. 
You cant repair krend if its damaged. 
Someone else recommended monachoch(spelt wrong). Same thing though can be repaired etc.


----------



## pudzer (3 Aug 2008)

Am just about to use Webber Monocouche (means "one coat").  Also advised to steer clear of K-rend.

My plasterer will spray on the Monocouche an dreckons it's by far the best brand.  It is expensive though!


----------



## lockster (4 Aug 2008)

Yes Webber is also what I have been told to use


----------



## pudzer (4 Aug 2008)

Lockster, would you (and any one else!) please share the cost of these products?  I am being quoted €13.50 a bag which is very expensive.  Apparently Webber do two types - Pral M and Pral D.  One is approx €9.50 a bag and the other €13.50.

Of course, the colour I like is €13.50 .  these prices are ex. Vat and of course, do not include labour.


----------



## lockster (4 Aug 2008)

Only just working through pricing the build now- this is still down the list so cant help for now


----------



## 4400kevin (6 Aug 2008)

k-rend ,maxit and parex are all examples of monocouche renders,yes I have heard bad stories about k-rend but maxit and parex seem to give a good long lasting finish.As far as costs go you are still talking 30 per metre for supply and labour.


----------



## pftg5 (25 Aug 2008)

i would strongly advise you against using k-rend and webber both of these products are very troublesome with cracks, discolouration, going green i could go on and on! I'm a plasterer myself and i have been using monocouche for years and have came across all the problems. These are the most commonly used by greedy plasterers that are not concerned about the job when they walk out the gate. These are the cheapest materials that's why they will tell you you they are the best, but only the best for their pockets. I would strongly recommend Parex. I've been using it for years all over ireland even on the west coast where the weather conditions are extreme. Parex is the only true one coat render if you carefully read the technical spec. for these plasters you will find they actually need to be applied in two coats!! Hence all the problems, improper apllication by inexperienced plasterers and builders. Parex is the only true one coat render it's been used for years all over Europe these other plasters are made in Ireland. Hope i've been a help in time if you want i can send you photos of jobs done withe parex . by the way i don't sell this product or am not associated in any way with the suppliers i just use it and know it's good!!


----------



## 35x (26 Aug 2008)

would you recommend using a sand /cement scratch coat first with all these other products and simply 1 coat with the parex


----------



## pftg5 (29 Aug 2008)

the recommended way for applying these materials is in two passes with a plaster pump first coat at roughly at 10 mm then second coat at 8 mm on the same day that is the minimun required depth. I have seen it done with a sand and cement scratch first which would be a better job. At the proper depth the  25 kg webber, k rend,maxit bags will only cover .9 All at roughly 10 euro. Parex is a 30 Kg bag which will cover 1.2 m2 per bag at 13.50 euro. So a house at 200 m2 with Parex will need 166 bags costing 2241 euro. Using other products you will need 222 bags costing 2222 euro, it's not really worth it!!


----------



## pftg5 (29 Aug 2008)

sorry forgot to tell all of you that you need to put a mesh above and below the corners of all the windows and doors to stop cracking most plasterers leave this out as it is an extra cost but very little but as is said greedy people!!


----------

